

Arrival of Obamacare forcing insurers to drop customers with low coverage - harold
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57609224/arrival-of-obamacare-forcing-insurers-to-drop-customers-with-low-coverage/

======
hga
Where "low" includes "not subsidizing the 50-64 set" if you're younger.

I've seen elsewhere potentially reliable estimates of 16 million policies
being canceled out of a total of 18 million (the grandfathering is insanely
strict).

------
itbeho
_“If you like your doctor, you will be able to keep your doctor. Period. If
you like your health care plan, you will be able to keep your health care
plan. Period. No one will take it away. No matter what.”_ \- Barack Obama

~~~
hga
As Jim Geraghty has been telling us before the 2008 election, " _All
statements by Barack Obama come with an expiration date. All of them._ "

This is also happening to the people who use Medicare Advantage, the HMO style
alternative to the original Part B coverage, which is good for a variety of
people, especially the urban and less healthy. Being terminated with extreme
prejudice by 2016 as I recall, getting thoroughly squeezed starting next year
with "you're going to have to chose another PCP" notices going out right now.

